# New addition



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Got a new Smith and Wesson 629 classic with a 5" fully lugged barrel. This is my first S&W revolver. I was wondering are the sights on a new gun pretty well sighted in or do they require some tweaking. I am positive the biggest problem is me not the gun and I don't want to start moving things until I get some decent groups. I was just wondering how they are right out of the box. I may also want to get some different grips the stock ones are ok but I hear good things about pachmayr grips. I really like the gun ever since I shot a friends 44 I knew I had to have one. For now I just punch paper with it but I want to be as accurate as I can with it. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Let me say this about that....If you are shooting your gun with the sights the way they came from the factory and you have a nice fairly tight group, either high, low, left, or right then it just needs the sights moved up, down, left, or right....HOWEVER..if you shot a group that looks like a shotgun pattern...well it's the man behind the trigger....I'm sure you already knew that but just in case you didn't. Have a great new year with you new S&W.


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

Try it from a sand bagged steady rest!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

99% of problem was me. I did find the screw that holds the rear sight on kept coming loose. Little thread locker and its been good ever since.


----------

